# Home Self Defense starts at the Door!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay keeping intruders out or making it difficult for them
to get in is very important.  Proper lighting, proper locks,
alarm systems, dog's are all very important.  The following
video shows how a criminal can enter your house by using
a method called lock bumping.  It is simple quick and you 
probably will not here them so you need a proper lock and
lighting, alarm, dogs, etc.  Enjoy.

http://www.peiferlock.com/alert-bump-keys.htm


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting clip.  Information is good but a couple of things stuck out at me.

The locksmith/security systems salesman they interviewed mentioned alarms as if they are a solution to the lock-bumping concern.  Alarms have no effect on the effectiveness of a lock and one could still potentially break in and leave before the police arrive.

The salesman touched upon expense, but no one mentioned that a simple lock that can only be opened from the inside (such as the kind of locks that are on hotel room door) would be the cheapest way of protecting the occupants inside.  But, I guess it would be bad for business if he suggested a $10 assembly you can find at hardware store instead of $200 for a fancy replacement lock


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay keeping intruders out or making it difficult for them
> to get in is very important. Proper lighting, proper locks,
> alarm systems, dog's are all very important. The following
> video shows how a criminal can enter your house by using
> ...


 
Brain, this was a great find!! Thanks for posting it!!  Its really amazing to hear about all of the tricks of the trade of a burgler.


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> The salesman touched upon expense, but no one mentioned that a simple lock that can only be opened from the inside (such as the kind of locks that are on hotel room door) would be the cheapest way of protecting the occupants inside. But, I guess it would be bad for business if he suggested a $10 assembly you can find at hardware store instead of $200 for a fancy replacement lock


 
Similar things are also found on cruise ship rooms as well.  The only problem I can see with this, is that its only good if you're not leaving thru that particular door.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 8, 2007)

Brain that was a great clip!  Thanks for posting that!



> The locksmith/security systems salesman they interviewed mentioned alarms as if they are a solution to the lock-bumping concern. Alarms have no effect on the effectiveness of a lock and one could still potentially break in and leave before the police arrive.



That is true.  My thinking on it is that if your alarm is armed, even if they open the door, it's going to trip the alarm.  There will be so many seconds one has to reset the code.  If nothing is done then the alarm goes off.  Granted once it's tripped the criminal will be able to get away most likely before the police show up.  But probably not with a whole lot of stuff because the alarm would have startled them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally I take a layered appraoch to home security.

Lighting
Good locks
Alarm System
Pets
Trained Personal Protection Skills
and a Plan!

Having a layered approach gives you
a chance if one area goes south. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The fact is if someone is determined to get
into your house then they will.  However making
it difficult for them and then audible alarms, pets,
and quick decisive action on your part will give you
a better chance.


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The fact is if someone is determined to get
> into your house then they will. However making
> it difficult for them and then audible alarms, pets,
> and quick decisive action on your part will give you
> a better chance.


 
True, and the same goes for a car.  Its amazing how many times I walk by a car in a parking lot and see a cell phone on the seat, change in the cupholder, cd's, and packages, especially around the Holidays.  

Simply little things can make a big difference in ones home.


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Personally I take a layered appraoch to home security.
> 
> Lighting
> Good locks
> ...


 
Good stuff as usual Brian!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2007)

MJS said:


> True, and the same goes for a car. Its amazing how many times I walk by a car in a parking lot and see a cell phone on the seat, change in the cupholder, cd's, and packages, especially around the Holidays.
> 
> Simply little things can make a big difference in ones home.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Infinite (Feb 8, 2007)

If you truely want to be scared just watch,

"It takes a thief"

Those guys not only break in but then they fix the house so they can't do it again and then even test it. (Earlier shows better for this the later ones they don't try to hard).

It made my GF start asking me to set up our home security system 

--Infy


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2007)

MJS said:


> True, and the same goes for a car. Its amazing how many times I walk by a car in a parking lot and see a cell phone on the seat, change in the cupholder, cd's, and packages, especially around the Holidays.
> 
> Simply little things can make a big difference in ones home.


 
..My favorite idiot has all those things you mentioned in plain view and then leaves the vehicle running to run into a local store to pay a bill or some othere such nonsense...


----------



## thepupil (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Stuff.  You know, some of this stuff drives me absolutely crazy.  Even my wife, when I first met her would not think anything about leaving the back door of our apartment open, just silly things like that.  And she's not alone.  You would not believe how many people, even in the city, will just leave their doors open for anyone to waltz in.  I think by just being smart, and locking your doors at night is a big step to preventing really stupid burglaries.

Just had to get that off my chest 

____________________________________
A Cool Site For Self Defense and Safety Products
www.projectsecuritycorp.com


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 8, 2007)

that's an interesting clip.

of course it should be borne in mind that anybody can break into any home if they have the motivation and time.  i'm unclear on how bumping takes less time or effort than the old kick to the plate.  

as has already been said in this thread and elsewhere, the best defense is a layered system and a good plan, as well as good sense.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, Brian - I'm in the process of getting ready to replace my front door, and therefore my front door locks (the frame needs to be replaced) - I'll certainly keep it in mind when buying new locks.


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2007)

I tell everybody* NOT*to open your door to *ANYONE* after dark unless you see a Black and White in your driveway..Even then if ANYTHING about it raises the hairs on the back of your neck *CALL* your local PD and make sure its them


----------



## bydand (Feb 8, 2007)

Good thread as usual Brian.  Interesting video, I had never heard of lock bumping before, but it makes sense actually.  Glad I go with the types of locks they mentioned that you cannot do this to.  I have to admit that I am lazy when it comes to locking everything up though.


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2007)

My Dad is an old school Tool and Die maker..You wouldn't believe how he has secured his door and windows..Ya can learn alot from these seasoned seniors...


----------

